# Where are they??



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

I having touched a rod in about a month, and haven't gone for steelheading since early October. Can anybody help catch me up to speed on where they are and how the fishing is? I'm thinking about going for some steelhead Wednesday, and I really want to hook up to one. Water conditions would be helpful too, thanks guys!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

young fisherman said:


> I having touched a rod in about a month, and haven't gone for steelheading since early October. Can anybody help catch me up to speed on where they are and how the fishing is? I'm thinking about going for some steelhead Wednesday, and I really want to hook up to one. Water conditions would be helpful too, thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


From the boards it looks like if you want a better chance at catching fish you gotta go east. I know I've been skunked on the Rocky for a week or more. Guess I gotta get in the car.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

its been real slow....stay persistant


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Put your time in. I got 6 between Saturday and Sunday. I walked many miles and fished many holes. I also missed 6 or 7 strikes. They were biting lite for the most part.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

On top of everyone elses posts what i heard as well, use live bait (minnows/maggots).


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Minnows and far upstream


----------

